# Insanely decorate front lawn



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The next time my husband tells me I'm getting too out of hand with Halloween, I'm going to pull these photos out for perspective.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! I love the choir setup!
I don't know that they could get much more in there...Halloween overload! Love it!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha...I may have to do the same.



dawnski said:


> The next time my husband tells me I'm getting too out of hand with Halloween, I'm going to pull these photos out for perspective.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I took a photo of the neighbor's yard. It is a pumpkin "scarecrow" mooning this person's yard with his pumpkin butt. Thought that was funny.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

who was it that asked 'when is it tacky'? think we have the answer..tho, i, too, love the choir.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It is now confirmed that osenator has relatives here in the States...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

With a light show and all, I'll bet it looks pretty cool at night. The choir is a riot.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I, in the past, have been accused of, "going too far" for Hallowe'en. Whatever...

This guy, however, really HAS taken it too far. I could criticize, but I won't. He IS a Haunter, and I refuse to be critical.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

This is a member....I remember his set up last year I am almost positive but I cant recall his name. More ower to him and I mean that!!! He needs a lot of power HAHAHA That is awesome I bet the kids in the neighborhood love him.


----------



## Bryan_Tolley (Oct 14, 2013)

Need to get pics and a video of this thing at night. Wow, just amazing.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

UNCLE HENRY!

No... 

Not related to me, wish it! 

Damn, that is impressive! (L)


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

An amazing display with NO inflatables. Me likey.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow man that puts mine to shame i would not have a place to sotre all that but ould love to wow


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Unbelievable.  Every now and then you meet someone who takes it too far. Then you see someone like this that hits it out of the ballpark and then burns the ballpark down with a fire set using a flaming bat on the concession stand.  But I agree with everybody else. The choir is pretty cool.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I can imagine where they store all of these props.


One doesn't need to imagine where they store it all. One needs simply take that half hour to take it all in and really examine what has been put out as props. 

See, a huge amount of it is "hanging props" - reapers, ghosts and latex skeletons. That means a lot of the props can be rolled up and packed into a much smaller space than they appear to take when hung out on display. A large amount of the display also consists of what is known as "flat pack" - things like plywood tombstones, patterned holiday light panels, and cemetery fence sections that can be stacked to high density in a small space. Finally, I see a lot of bulk provided by disposable items, namely the hay bales. All said and done, if that gazebo structure in the front yard had solid walls and roof, I bet all the Halloween stuff packs down to only take up about a third of it.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I studied the many props, and for sure, he/she has some money (more than me, for sure), and, storage somewhere! Both I don't have (L).


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I would love to see what it looks like at night and see the show. The choir is awesome. 

Get some vid if you can.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus!! That is crazy.


----------



## funINfuneral (Feb 12, 2008)

halloween prop hoarders. love it haha


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would love to see a night video of that choir in action!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Some people complain some neighbors do nothing, some say some are too extreme, bottom line this person obviously likes Halloween and in my book, he/she rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Some people complain some neighbors do nothing, some say some are too extreme, bottom line this person obviously likes Halloween and in my book, he/she rocks!!!!!!!!!


Amen to that!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

That is awesome and tons of stuff going on!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, you guys are going to love the light show he set up for his house! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHqJfkOrCuA
After about 1-1/2 minutes, he starts to pan over to the other areas.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

That is too much stuff. Way too much stuff.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow....
I got through Fall out boy, couldn't do Monster Mash though. Sometimes I wonder what I would do with a seemingly unlimited budget...I do not believe this would be it, not even remotely close. That said...I'd rather they did this than went all black and didn't participate. In the ridiculous over the top category, this is cool. Not my thing, but cool for what it is.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

That was amazing! Love it, that fall Out Boy song!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

oh wow, amazing!!!!! i love this setup!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd rather see a home owner that goes overboard than one that doesn't do anything at all


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm with Doc Phibes on this one, WAY too much stuff. In fact, everyone I've shown this too said the same thing. Pity, his heart's in the right place. But a bunch of store-bought stuff just brings home how commercial Halloween has become.
The best comment I've heard was, "What's his theme, YARD SALE OF THE DAMNED?"


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

But this makes his haunt very unique. I never seen anyone like this ever.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I don't know.....Think there might be some stuff missing. I could still see some patches of grass.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like the youtube video was blocked, can anyone find another link?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can completely understand why this is not everyone's taste, I wouldn't even say it's mine, but I love it. As a kid I would have been in complete awe and begged to go see that house every night. Particularly in the night video, there is something creepy about all the figures. It's like an army of toys just waiting for their moment to strike.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jezebel82 said:


> It's like an army of toys just waiting for their moment to strike.


Yes, domino style - if one thing falls over, they are all going down, and anyone unlucky enough to be nearby is almost guaranteed to get flattened...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I love this Christmas decoration. The only thing it needs is a kicking legs mechanism.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Wow, you guys are going to love the light show he set up for his house! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHqJfkOrCuA
> After about 1-1/2 minutes, he starts to pan over to the other areas.




. wow!!!!!! THAT was just amazing


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, if it has to be a light show flashing over crammed extreme display....at least it's halloween and not christmas for a change! Refreshing! 

I don't know how anyone TOT's there though.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't care how much they put it out there...it makes me happy!!!


----------

